# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Heraldika Shqiptare

## shendelli

Studiuesit janë të mendimit se në Ballkan, së pari tek arbërit filloi të praktikohet heraldika.


 Jaho BRAHAJ



Heraldika si disiplinë e ka fillimin e praktikimit në Europë në shekullin e XI, kohë kur filluan të kristalizohen rregulla në paraqitjen e simboleve në armët ushtarake, vulat dhe flamujtë e feudalëve, shteteve e koalicioneve ushtarake. Këto rregulla fillesen e kanë në karakterin praktik, që të lehtësonin identifikimin e forcave ushtarake në fushat e bëtejës ku simbolet që mbanin në mburoja dhe në flamurët e tyre e bënte të lehtë njohjen e reparteve ndermjet tyre dhe kundërshtarit dhe lidhjet me komandantët e tyre. Këto simbole që në fillim u praktikuan për qëllime identifikimi më vonë u zhvilluan edhe në drejtimin artistik të tyre dhe në momentin që ata filluan të krijonin rregullsi njohje e individualiteti të feudalëve, shteteve etj. Kjo tërësi rregullash u kristalizua në disiplinë e cila duhej njohur nga bashkëkohasit për nevojat e organizimit politik, ushtarak e shoqëror.



Kjo disiplinë u emërua "heraldikë" nga emri i atij personi që kishte detyrë të njihte këtë rregullsi tek fqinjët, eprorët e feudalit që i sherbente, të vasalëve të tij dhe të mbretit nga i cili varej. 



HERALDI



Heraldi kishte detyrë të drejtonte ceremonitë e oborreve, të mbante të vizatuara emblemat, vulat dhe flamujt e të gjithë atyre që kishin të bënin me zotin e tij. Emblemat heraldike ishin tashmë të percaktuara qartë në ndryshim nga periudha paraardhëse ku kushdo, pa një rregullsi mbante simbole të ndryshme si në kohë dhe territor, por edhe brenda të njëjtit formacion politik e shoqëror. Emblemat ndryshonin, por tashmë me rregullsi dhe të shpallura publikisht. Ndryshimet bëheshin për arsye të zgjerimit ose zvoglimit të territorit, të vasalitetit në të cilin i perplaste jeta, nga lidhjet me krushqi, nga aleancat dhe nga ndarja e një dere në dy apo më shumë degë. Në Shqipërinë mesjetare kemi raste nga të gjitha këto raste të ndryshimit në vazhdimsi të emblemave. Nga martesa e Andrea Topisë ndryshoi stema e tij duke perqafuar edhe simbolet e mbretërisë së Francës, dhëndër i të cilit u bë. Me njohjen e derës së muzakajve titulli despot, ajo futi në perdorim elemente të simbolit perandorak, shqiponjën dykrenare, të cilës i shtoi yllin gjashtëcepash të Balshajve nga kishte varësi. Në këtë vazhdë nipi i Skenderbeut, i cili u hyri në kierarkinë kishtare, u detyrua që simboleve të emblemës trashëguese të i shtojë dhe trekëndëshin, simbol i trinisë së shenjtë dhe ndryshime në ngjyra etj.



Në trojet shqiptare heraldika u zhvillua dhe praktikua që në fillimet e saja në Europë, si rezultat i kontakteve me ushtritë europiane të kryqzatave që zbritën në bregdetin Adriatik. Këtë fakt e kanë pranuar studiuesit e heraldikës, por e kemi të mbështetur dhe me dëshmi monumentale heraldike. E shekullit XII është emblema heraldike e shtetit të Arbërit e zbuluar në Gëziq (Mirditë), po ashtu e kësaj periudhe është emblema e vjetër e Muzakajve që mban një burim uji dhe dy pishtarë. Për perqafimin e disiplinës heraldike, tek arbërit ndikuan shumë faktorë ekonomik e kulturorë por po veçojmë vetëm dy nga këto. Në këtë periudhë, për vetë pozicionin në të cilin ndodhej, vendi ynë njohu një zhvillim ekonomik e shoqëror. Në një udhëpërshkrim të fillimshekullit XIV shkruhet: "Vendi (Arbëria) është i ndarë midis princave të vendit të cilët e sundojnë vetë pa ju nënshtruar kërkujt...". Albanologu kroat M. Shuflai shkruan: "...Ndër tokat shqiptare heraldika u përdor heret në ceremoni e kancelari... qysh në kontaktet me Anzhuinët dhe kalorsit francezë..." 



Në drejtim të zhvillimit të artit në truallin tonë, në fillmin e mijëvjeçarit të dytë kemi monumente kulti me vepra arti e mbishkrime të gjuhëve greke e latine që pa u zgjatur tregonin se vendi ishte në një lulzim të artit e kulturës ku gjallëronin si ndikimet kulturore të perëndimit dhe të lindjes që njiheshin.



Për zhvillimin e heraldikës ndikoi edhe ndërgjegjja e arbërve, si vazhduese e lashtë në trojet e veta, ku ishin ruajtur në mitologji, tregime e gojëdhana, ornamente veshjesh etj. simbole të parardhësve që nga lashtësia të cilat të konkretizuara ishin dhe në monumentet që ruheshin në çdo cep të truallit tonë. Pra si popull kishim një trashëgimi simbolesh shumë të pasur, e cila gjallonte në objekte të kulturës materiale bashkë me shpjegimin mitik, ritual etj.



Nga ato të pakta monumente të fillimeve të heraldikës shqiptare që ruhen, shpaloset hapur se kjo disiplinë njihej mirë me të gjitha rregullat e saja që në shekullin XII dhe ishte frut i një shoqërie që kishte oborre feudale me njerëz me kulturë e artistë të nivelit të lartë artistik. Emblema e Shtetit të Arbërit e shek XII ishte e vendosur në një ansambël arkitektonik me vlera artisitke dhe mbishkrimi që e shoqëron është latinishte e sferave të larta kulturore të kohës, dhe emblema është e një cilsie që tregon dorën e një artisti të vertetë. 



Stema heraldike e Topiajve e shek XIV që ruhej në manastirin e Shën Gjon Vladimirit, Elbasan (sot në Muzeun Kombëtar Tiranë), është sipas gjitha rregullsive heraldike që kishte kjo disiplinë në atë përiudhë. Ajo është gdhendur nga mjeshtëri vendas Dhimitër Spada, shoqërohet me mbishkrimin në tre gjuhë: latinisht, greqisht e sllavisht që tregon se edhe kasneci (heraldi) i kasaj dere fisnike shqiptare ishte me një kulturë të lartë dhe artist i vertetë.



STEMA



Më që përmendem fjalën stemë, duhet të dimë që kjo kupton fazën më të lartë të zhvillimit artistik e disiplinor të heraldikës. Në fillim ishin përbërës të heraldikës vetëm forma e shqytit dhe simboli (një ose disa) të paraqitura në ngjyra dhe më vonë kësaj baze iu shtuan edhe elementë të tjerë, po simbas një rregullsie të përcaktuar. Tërësia e këtyre elementëve dekorativo - artistik u quajtë stemë. Por nuk ka heraldikë pa bazën e saj, që është emblema (simboli) e cila i plotëson kriteret disiplinore edhe kur është e vetme pa shtesat e mëvonshme. Psh. i plotëson kërkesat e heraldikës edhe emblema e Arbërit që ka vetëm simbolin shqiponjë, po ashtu si dhe emblema e Topiajve që ka simbolin në shqyt, helmetën, kreshtën, kurorën, pëlhurën dhe pendët. 



Në po këto shekuj heraldika u përqafua krahas klasës së bujarëve, edhe nga shtetet, qytetet, bashkësitë shoqërore e fetare dhe artizanati. Vendi ynë njohu zhvillim të heraldikës në të gjitha këto drejtime.



MONUMENTET HERALDIKE



Monumentet heraldike që ruhen në truallin autokton shqiptar janë të pakta për arsyet që dihen p.sh pushtimi pesë shekullor osman zhduku qytete e dogji krahina, por pushtuesit e armiqtë tanë kanë punuar sistematikishtë për zhdukjen e këtyre monumenteve që dëshmonin fazën e lartë të qytetërimit të kombit tonë në mesjetën e vonë. Nga pushtimi i serbëve, në vitin 1912 u zhdukën tre emblema në kalanë e qytetit të Lezhës, po nga trazirat e këtij fillim shekulli u zhduken disa emblema nga muret e kështjellës së Durrësit, gjatë gjysmës së parë të shek. XX u zhduk emblema me shqiponjën dykrenare në Jabllanicë (Kosovë), në vitin 1912 u grabitën gurët e disa varreve monumentalë nga serbët në periferi të Tetovës, gjatë trazirave të vitit 1997 u zhduk emblema e Shtetit Shqiptar të Skenderbeut në portën e kështjellës së Himarës e mundet të rendisim dhe fakte të tjera të njohura. Për fat na janë ruajtur në truallin tonë emblema e Skurajve, Engjëllorëve, Topiajve, e Kastriotëve, Gropajve, Shtetit të Arbërit e disa emblema të tjera të gdhendura në gur ose të pikturuara. e disa të tjera të pa identifikuara nga studiuesit.



EMBLEMAT E RUAJTURA



Nga faza e parë e zhvillimit të kësaj disipline, heraldika shqiptare sot njihen emblemat e fisnikëve Balsha, Muzaka, Topia, Skuraj, Bue Shpata, Engjëllorët, Bukja, Araniti, Buzezi, Dukagjini, Dushmani, Gropa, Himara, Kopili, Matranga, Tribaldi, Zakarija, Spani etj. Nga dinastitë arbërore kemi emblemat e Kastriotëve, të Shtetit të Arbërit të shekullit XII dhe emblema e "Mbretërisë Shqiptare" nën sovranitetin Anzhuinëve e fundit të shek. XIV etj. Zhvillimi i shoqërisë shqiptare pësoi një frenim si rezultat i pushtimit otoman që fisnikërinë shqiptare ose e përndoqi nga atdheu, ose e detyroi të bëhej vasale të Portës së Lartë, e cila nuk njihte as nuk lejonte heraldikën. Në këto shekuj robërie si e gjithë kultura kombëtare pësoi goditje edhe heraldika e cila ishte faktor dhe tregues i zhvillimit kulturor e shoqëror i kombit tonë përkrah vendeve europiane.



Faza e dytë e heraldikës shqiptare është e shekujve XVI~XVI, kur afirmohen në ngjarjet historike pinjoj të dyerve arbërore në sherbim të shteteve perëndimore e në fusha të ndryshme kulturore, shkencore e fetare të rilindjes europiane, të cilat arritën ti ruajnë e të fitojnë tituj të fisnikërisë. Disa nga këto dyer të para shqiptare mbajnë tituj fisnikërie të trashëguara nga atdheu si dera fisnike De Rada, Kladha, Maruli, Ralli, Vlora, por nuk dimë për shekujt e mëparshëm si ishin emblemat e tyre. Na shfaqen në këto shekuj fisnikëria shqiptare e afirmuar e njohur nga oborret e perëndimit: Peta, Marmora, Makri, pasardhës të Aranitëve e Muzakajve. Bokali, Basta etj, të cilat u shquan në fushën ushtarake e administrative. Nga dyert fisnike shqiptare u shquan në hierarkinë kishtare shumë pinjoi që ju a njohim emblemat, të cilat shumë elementë të simboleve i trashëguan nga emblemat e paraardhësve të shekujve XIII ~XV si Konstandin Kastrioti, Bogdani, Mekajshi, e disa të tjerë që i fituan titujt më vonë si Vulgari, Lapacaja, Parrino etj.



Në fushën e kulturës, shkencës e artit u dalluan pinjoj të dyerve të vjetra shqiptare, jashtë trojeve të tyre dhe që trashëguan ose fituan tituj fisnikërije dhe ju a njohim emblemat Gjon Gazullit, derës Karajani, Maruli etj.



Zhvillimi ekonomik, kulturor e legjislativ i Arbërisë në shekujt e para pushtimit otoman kristalizoi forcimin e zhvillimin e shumë qyteteve shqiptare të cilat disa kishin vazhdimësi që nga kohët e lashta si Shkodra, Lezha, Durrësi, Prizreni, Janina, Ulqini, Berati, Janjeva, Vlora , por krahas tyre linden e u zhvilluan në një hap me qytetet e vendeve europiane edhe Danja, Zvaqi, Drishti, Shurrdhahu. Me këtë zhvillim që patën këto qytete arritën të kenë statutet e emblemat e tyre. Nga këto ne sot njohim emblemat e qyteteve, Shkoder, Ulqin, Lezhë, Artë, Zvaq (Shasi i sotëm), Drisht etj.



VULAT



Objekt studimi të heraldikës janë edhe vulat që ishin të domosdoshme për aktivitetin e kancelarive të oborreve e të shtetit mesjetar shqiptar. Nga ato të dhëna të pakta, kjo edhe për mungesë studimesh e gjurmimesh na janë ruajtur dhe kemi dëshmi për këtë fushë që në literaturën shkencore quhet sfragjistikë. Kemi dëshmi grafike për vulën e Gjon Kastriotit, vulën e Gjergj Strazimir Balshës dhe kemi dëshmi por nuk e njohim paraqitjen grafike të tyre për vulën e qytetit të Durrësit, të qytetit të Himarës, të Ulqinit, Tivarit, Lezhës. Edhe gjatë pushtimit turk vazhduan të ruajnë për koresdencën e tyre vulat peshkopët si Bardhi, Mekajshi që në emblemat e tyre kishin simbolin e derës fisnike që i përkisnin etj. Por shumë e rëndësishme në këtë drejtim është se njohim vulën e Kryezotit të Shtetit Shqiptar të shekullit XV, Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu, e cila ruan edhe simbolin e flamurit tonë kombëtar. Nga Kuvendi i Dukagjinit i vititeve 1601 ~ 1602 ku morën pjesë përfaqsues nga 13 krahina, që nga Kosova, Dukagjini, Shpati e Myzeqeja në përpjekje për çlirim nga pushtuesi, aktet i vulosën me vulën e cila na ëshë ruajtur forma grafike e saj. Ajo ka mbishkrimin: "Sigillum Regni Macedoniae et Albaniae", Vula e Mbretërisë Maqedonisë dhe Shqipërisë e cila ka edhe ajo në mes shqiponjën dykrenare të trashëguar dhe bashkudhëtare e shqiponjës së flamurit të kombit tonë. 



FLAMUJT



Në mesjetë dyert fisnike kishin dhe flamurët e tyre që kryesisht kishin të njtëjtin simbol si emblemat heraldike. Me krijimin e Shtetit Shqiptar nga Kuvendi Shqiptar i Lezhës me 2 mars 1444 edhe kombi ynë unifikoi e njohu si flamur të tij flamurin që deri ahere ishte i dinastisë Kastrioti. Në luftë të gjithë repartet e fisnikëve shqiptarë mbanin flamurët e tyre, por në ballë të luftës e të ceremonive të tjera ishte flamuri i mbarë kombit. Simbas hulumtimeve dhe dëshmive arkivore shqiptare dhe të huaja, flamuri kombëtar shqiptar, megjithëse i ndaluar nga pushtuesit, u ruajt e praktikua në ngjarje historike të krahinave të atdheut tonë pa nderprerje deri më 28 nëntorin e 1912.



Në drejtim të heraldikës së bashkësive aritzanale shqiptare mesjetare, shpesh permenden në dokumente e udhëpërshkrime se bashkësitë e ndryshme të qyteteve kishin flamuj të veçantë. Njohim konkretisht emblemat e hekurpunuesve të Pejës, të tabakëve (lëkurpunuesve) të Elbasanit dhe emblemën e mjeshtërve të punimit të armëve në Hajmel (Shkodër). Nga shoqatat e klubet kulturore, atdhetare e botuese të periudhës së rilindjes njohim shumë emblema si nga ato brenda dhe jashtë atdheut nga fotot e botimet. Për fat na ruhet e qëndisur e krijuar nga Marubi emblema e Klubit Gjuha Shqipe e vitit 1908. 



TERMINOLOGJIA



Sot nuk kemi tekste të shkruara në gjuhën shqipe për shekujt XII ~ XV që të njohim terminologjinë e kësaj disipline të popullit tonë. Por nga gjuha e folur dhe të periudhës kur shqipen e kemi të dokumentuar, kemi pasuri dhe terminologji të pasur shqipe. Në zonat e thella, ku pushtuesit kishin pushtet të kufizuar, kemi në përdorim për disa pinjoj të dyerve fisnike  fjalën Zoti, zotërinjët (p.sh. Zotnit e Iballes), që gjuha e jonë i përdor për të cilësuar dyert e para. Tek xhupeta e veshjes popullore të Mirditës dhe Matit është e ruajtur e qëndisur emblema e Kastriotëve dhe quhet "maroja", që ruhet bashkë me emrin e mburojës ku vendosej. Pjestarët e dyerve të mëdha, si na e dokumenton edhe F. Bardhi, por edhe goja e popullit, quhen "fisnik" e "bujar". Termi bujar është ruajtur deri sot tek arbëreshët e Italisë në formën "buljar".Termi "kasnec" është i gjuhës shqipe dhe i përgjigjet termit të përdorur në Europë "herald". Ky term është me shumë rëndësi e tregues se qysh në fillimin e praktikimit të heraldikës në Arbëri ekzistonte terminologjia në gjuhën tonë për këtë disiplinë. Nga Bogdani kemi termin "shqyt" për mburojën, dëshmi që vërteton që edhe fjalët e huazuara, shqipja ia kishte përshtatur strukturave morfologjike të saja. Emblema shqiptare të shekujve XII ~ XV ruhen në katalogje të ndryshem të arkivave private e shtetërore të Europës, të cilat shumë pak janë të njohura. Heraldika shqiptare është pak e studiuar, deri tashmë vetëm sa janë bërë hapat e para.

----------


## BARAT

*KODIKU I LAURENCIANËS SI DHE DY STEMA TË FAMILJEVE FISNIKE SHQIPTARE - KASTRIOTËVE DHE ENGJELLORËVE NGA SHEK. XVI*

Kërkimet shkencore janë shumë interesante për studiues, veçanërisht për Mesjetën, sepse të papriturat dhe sfidat janë shumë befasuese. Jo rrallë ka ndodhur, që të shpenzohen orë, ditë e muaj të tërë, pa pasur ndonjë rezultat konkret, për një temë a personalitet të caktuar. Një gjë e tillë, nuk ndodh kur fillon të bësh kërkime ose hulumtime shkencore për disa nga familjet fisnike shqiptare, të cilat ishin mjaft të fuqishme dhe kishin ndikim në zhvillimet e përgjithshme politike, kulturore, ekonomike, ushtarake... etj., jo vetëm në trojet shqiptare, por edhe më gjerë. Për familjen e Kastriotëve, tashmë është e njohur, se ata përmenden për herë të parë në vitin 1368, në një diplomë - origjinali i së cilës ruhet në Dubrovnik dhe janë shkruar shumë studime, libra, artikuj, etj. Familje tjetër, me shumë interes për historiografinë në përgjithësi dhe Mesjetën shqiptare në veçanti, është ajo e Engjëllorëve të Drishtit. Burime të shkruara, dorëshkrime, dokumente dhe libra pak të njohur ose fare të panjohur, ruhen në shumë arkiva e biblioteka të ndryshme të Italisë, Kroacisë, Spanjës, Austrisë, Francës, Rusisë, Shkodrës, [te disa pinjollë të kësaj familjeje, si p.sh. Kamsi] etj. Deri më sot, nuk është bërë një punë sistematike, hulumtuese-studiuese, identifikuese për gjithçka ruhet për këtë familje. Është folur e shkruar shumë për disa nga dorëshkrimet e njohura të familjes Engjëllore nga Drishti, të cilat ruhen në biblioteka shtetërore dhe private. Një pjesë fare e vogël e tyre janë botuar, ndërsa pjesa më e madhe, vetëm janë zbuluar dhe ende nuk janë botuar, presin studime dhe analiza të gjithanshme kritike të specialistëve nga fushat përkatëse, për të bërë një vlerësim sa më real dhe të preciz, si për të dhënat që ofrojnë ato, ashtu edhe për saktësinë e trajtimit të tyre, origjinalitetin, autenticitetin dhe vlefshmërinë historike. Dorëshkrimet e pabotuara, që na janë ruajtur nga familja fisnike Engjëllori prej Drishtit, përveç se janë të pabotuara, kanë si elemente të përbashkëta [katër prej tyre, ato nga Vatikani (dy dorëshkrime), Firence dhe Venediku] faktin se janë shkruar nga e njëjta dorë në fund të shekullit XV ose fillim të shekullit XVI.

Ka shumë gjëra që duhen sqaruar, parë me sy kritik, rivlerësuar, ballafaquar me burime dhe dokumente të tjera, të drejtpërdrejta apo të tërthorta, për të nxjerrë përfundime të sakta, të qëndrueshme dhe të vlefshme, qoftë për familjen, qoftë për pjesëtarët e kësaj familjeje, të cilët kishin ndikime të jashtëzakonshme në shumë zhvillime të kohës në shekujt XV-XVII. Pothuajse, të gjitha dorëshkrimet [ato që janë më shumë se disa faqe] të cilat sot ruhen në origjinal dhe janë shkruar nga pjesëtarë të kësaj familjeje të madhe, ose për këtë familje, ne mendojmë se duhen botuar. Botimi i tyre është me shumë vlera dhe interes, sepse aty ka të dhëna të shumta nga fusha të ndryshme, për të cilat njohuritë tona janë të pamjaftueshme, për kohën kur ato u krijuan apo për kohën kur ato flasin.

Për shkak të peshës së tyre, nuk do të flasim në këtë shkrim për librat e botuar që kanë për autorë disa nga anëtarët e familjes Engjëllori, nuk do flasim as për ato libra, botimin e të cilëve e kanë mundësuar ata si mecenë, por do të fokusohemi në publikimin e një dokumenti nga Arkivi Sekret i Vatikanit dhe informacionin e plotë për dorëshkrimin e Laurenzianës së Firences, dorëshkrime këto, që siç thamë i lidh e njëjta dorë që i ka shkruar.

Nga ASV, botojmë gjithashtu edhe një stemë të Engjëllorëve dhe një të Kastriotëve; ndërsa nga Biblioteka Laurenziane e Firences, informacionin e plotë për dorëshkrimin e Kodikut të Pal Engjëllit, të ashtuquajturin "Dorëshkrimi i Formulës së Pagëzimit". Natyrisht, që nuk dëshirojmë të bëjmë një klasifikim, duke pohuar se dorëshkrimet dhe dokumentet e tjera janë më pak të rëndësishme, përkundrazi, ato janë me shumë vlera dhe numri i tyre është shumë më i madh, se sa mendohej apo është shkruar në shtyp deri tani. Familjet fisnike shqiptare në Mesjetë, ashtu si edhe familjet e tjera evropiane kishin jo vetëm tituj të lartë fisnikërie, por gëzonin edhe privilegje të caktuara, të cilat herë pas herë i konfirmonin dhe i rikonfirmonin, sipas nevojës me diploma përkatëse të lëshuara nga autoritetet më të larta të kohës siç ishin; perandorët bizantinë dhe më vonë papati, përkatësisht Selia e Shenjtë. E tillë është një diplomë [bulë] solemne për familjen e Engjëllorëve, përkatësisht për Ndre Engjëllin, lëshuar nga papa Piu V [1566-1572].

Diploma e lëshuar nga papa Piu V, në vitin 1567, përmbledh në vetvete, disa diploma që janë lëshuar nga perandorët dhe princat që nga perandori Leone deri tek Michaeli. Arsyeja, se përse ato gjenden të gjitha në të njëjtin vend, është njohja që u bën atyre papa Piu V dhe në bazë të kësaj njohjeje, bëhet edhe konfirmimi i tyre dhe i privilegjeve që ato përshkruajnë. Dokumenti i parë, i përmendur në këtë bulë është lëshuar më 25 prill 1293, nga Androniku II Paleolog, perandor i Konstantinopojës. I konsideruar si një instrument publik i së Drejtës Kanonike, papa Piu V i konfirmon Andrea Engjëllit, fisnikut, dukës, princit dhe kontit të Drishtit, Durrësit, Pultit të Ulët, lidhjet e tij të gjakut me perandorët romakë, si dhe me perandorët e Konstantinopojës.

Lëshuar dhe rikonfirmuar rishtas, ato janë bërë të vlefshme nga papa Piu V, [1566-1572], në vitin 1567, sikurse edhe nga paraardhësit e tij, përkatësisht papët Kaliksti III, [1455-1458], Piu II, [1458-1464], Pali II, [1464-1471], Siksti IV, [1471-1484], Inocenti VIII, [1484-1492], Pali III, [1534-1549], Juli III, [1550-1555], dhe papa Piu IV, [1559-1565], në emër dhe për llogari të Andreas Angelus [Ndre Engjëllit], nga Vincentium de Hippolitis Pistoriensem ac Gasparem de Mercado Romanum Jures.

Bula në fjalë, ruhet në Arkivin Sekret të Vatikanit, dhe daton nga viti 1567, dhe në të ndodhen edhe dy stema të mirëmbajtura, që në tërësinë e tyre paraqesin elemente heraldike të familjeve fisnike shqiptare.

Heraldika, si shkencë që merret me studimin dhe prejardhjen e simboleve dhe elementeve të ndryshme, origjina e të cilave është e shumëllojshme, në Shqipëri, i gjen fillimet e saj që në fund të shekullit XII, për të vazhduar deri në ditët e sotme, si pjesë përbërëse e heraldikës evropiane me të gjitha zhvillimet, ndryshimet dhe arritjet e saj. Stemat më të hershme i gjejmë në fillimet e Principatës së Arbrit, e më pas në një vazhdimësi të pandërprerë, pothuajse në të gjitha dinastitë dhe familjet patronomike shqiptare mesjetare si: Albani, Araniti, Balsha, Beçikemi, Bogdani, Dukagjini, Dushmani, Engjëllorët, Gazuli, Golemi, Gropa, Jonima, Kastrioti, Komneni, Maneshi, Matranga, Muzaka, Shpata, Skura, Spani, Topia, Zaharia etj., për të mos vazhduar me familjet e tjera shqiptare nga shekujt në vijim, përkatësisht deri në fundin e shek. XIX apo fillimin e shek. XX.

Diploma është e shkruar në pergamenë dhe është zbukuruar me flori. Në të tri anët, pa pjesën e poshtme ku është përthyerja dhe ka qenë vula e papa Piu V, e cila për fat të keq ka humbur, dokumenti ka një bordurë të zbukuruar me gjerësi që varion anash 5.6 cm dhe lart 6.3 cm. Zbukurimet janë kryesisht me motive floreale. Të dyja anët e bordurës fillojnë me nga një figurë që i ngjan kupës (simbol i kalistit) nga ku dalin lule që ngjiten lart dhe kanë fruta prej ari. Lart kurorëzohen me nga një kokë engjëlli, sipër të cilëve qëndrojnë tre stema. Dy stemat anësore, të vendosura sipër dy kokave të engjëjve, respektivisht ajo në të djathtë dhe në të majtë, janë stema të familjeve fisnike shqiptare, që kishin lidhje gjaku me Engjëlloret, ndërsa ajo e mesit është stema e Republikës së Raguzës (Dubrovnikut të sotëm).

Ngjyra dominuese e dekorimeve është e kuqja. Lart, motivet duket sikur dalin nga dy figura engjëjsh, që janë në dy meset e bordurës kur ajo ndahet në mes. Engjëjt janë në këmbë dhe në të dy duart mbajnë dy si shpata me maja të ngulura në tokë, por që tek doreza shpërthejnë egërsisht në degë dhe lule, që kanë fryte më të mëdha se ato anash dhe që janë të lara me flori. Dimensionet e diplomës janë 51.5 x 72.2 cm.

Stema e parë, e cila ndodhet në anën e majtë të diplomës, është në formë të rrumbullakët dhe ka dimensione 7.5 x 7.5 cm. Stemat e vendosura në trupin e shqiponjës janë katër, të ndara në dy shqyte, sipër të cilave është kurora mbretërore. Secila nga stemat ndahen në disa kuadrate, të cilat kanë simbolet e tyre, përkatësisht paraqesin stemat e familjeve fisnike shqiptare të Topiajve, Muzakajve, Arianitëve, dhe Balshajve. Të gjitha elementet heraldike, që ndodhen në këto stema janë të njohura dhe paraqesin traditën dhe lidhjet e ndryshme në mes të këtyre familjeve me familjen Engjëllore, të gërshetuara përmes një simbolike interesante dhe shumë përmbajtjesore.

Ndërsa stema tjetër, e cila ka dimensione 7.5 x 7.5 cm dhe është në anën e djathtë të diplomës, gjithashtu është e vendosur në një rreth, por me më shumë elemente dekorative të zakonshme për kohën kur u krijua stema. Brenda rrethit janë të vendosura dy stema, të ndara në katër fusha identike në të cilat dominon stema e Kastriotëve dhe ajo e Topiajve. Stema e Kastriotëve është një shqiponjë dykrerëshe, me krahë të ngritur lart dhe sfond të verdhë, e cila është e njëjtë me stemat e tjera të Gjergj Kastriotit Skënderbeut, të njohura nga dorëshkrime të tjera, qoftë nga Arkivi Sekret i Vatikanit, Biblioteka Apostolike e Vatikanit apo edhe nga bibliotekat e Venedikut.

Në fund të tekstit, në anën e majtë të diplomës, është shenja dhe firma dalluese e noterit. Poshtë është një yll në formë freskoreje, me tetë cepa të vijëzuar nga qendra. Mbi yll gjendet një kryq dhe poshtë yllit, në dy anët janë inicialet e noterit R. B. Poshtë tyre vjen një shirit i hapur, por me anët pak të kthyera nga brenda, brenda të cilit shkruhet "o[mn]ia morte cadunt."

*****

Që nga viti 1915, kur N. Jorga, për herë të parë e bëri publik lajmin për zbulimin e Kodikut të Pal Engjëllit, nga Biblioteka Laurenziane e Firences, është shkruar e debatuar shumë për të. Si informacion, ky gjendet në të gjitha tekstet e Historisë së Letërsisë, Historisë së Popullit Shqiptar, në monografi të specializuara, në botime të veçanta të Akademive e Instituteve të Gjuhësisë, si në Tiranë, ashtu edhe në Prishtinë, në bibliografi, studime dhe artikuj qofshin ata të mirëfilltë shkencor, qofshin popullarizues. Natyrisht, të gjithë deri në një, thirren në atë informacion që e ka dhënë N. Jorga, duke botuar edhe të shumtën e rasteve, një faksimile fotomontazhe [gjë kjo e palejuar në raste të tilla], që me sa duket e ka burimin që në botimet e para. E vërteta është, se deri më sot, Kodiku i Pal Engjëllit, të cilin e zbuloi N. Jorga, nuk është botuar kurrë i tëri! Kjo duket e pabesueshme, por është shumë e vërtetë. Të paktën, para dy vitesh, u botua njëri nga 15 dokumentet [më parë është pohuar se janë 13 dokumente (siç!) që përmban ky Kodik, në gjuhën shqipe [K. Frashëri, Dokumente..., 2005], por që përkthimi lë shumë për të dëshiruar.

Numri i autorëve që janë marrë me Kodikun si tërësi, është i vogël dhe përmblidhet përafërsisht në këto punime: "1. G. Valentini. Il manoscritto ASHB 1167 della Laurenziana. Shpirti Shqiptar. Torino. Viti I, nr. 3, janar - mars 1955, fq. 15-23; 2. Willy Kamsi, "Dorëshkrimi ASHB 1167 i Laurencianes" në revistën: "Phoenix" Shkodër. 1999, nr. 9/1, artikulli 3; që është përkthim i studimit të G. Valentinit të cituar më lart; 3. Namik Resuli, I piu antichi testi albanesi. Shpirti Shqiptar. Torino. Viti I, nr. 2, tetor - dhjetor 1954, fq. 13-14, referenca nr. 1; 4. Aurel Plasari, Mbi Skënderbeun "mbret" sipas Ashburnhamit. Gazeta55. Tiranë, 9 mars 2003, fq. 12-13; 5. Musa Ahmeti. Ja dokumenti që sfidon Formulën e Pagëzimit. Ballkan. Tiranë. 21 shkurt 2004, viti III, nr. 2732 /6232/, fq. 29; 6. i njëjti: Pal Engjëll, personalitet i madh i kohës së Skënderbeut. /Monumenta albanica/. Ekskluzive. Prishitnë. Qershor 2003, nr. 38, fq. 84-87". Përkundër faktit, se autorët e lartë përmendur, në disa raste edhe ndonjë tjetër, kanë provuar të merren me përmbajtjen e Kodikut, ajo është me plotë mangësi, pasaktësi dhe lëshime.



© Gazeta Shqip

----------


## BARAT

*Heraldika si fenomen evropian dhe brenda saj heraldika ballkanike e heraldika shqiptare*

Identiteti në vulë: Simbolet heraldike të Muzakajve

Heraldika është një dukuri historiko-kulturore evropiane që lindi dhe u kristalizua gjatë mesjetës së shekujve XI-XII e më pas. Ajo pati refleksione të njëjta, në të gjitha aspektet, në mbarë Evropën, e duke u përfshirë në Evropën Mesdhetare dhe në Shqipëri.
Heraldika në Shqipëri, si pjesë përbërëse e heraldikës evropiane është e barazvlerëshme historikisht, artistikisht dhe bashkëkohëse me të. Në trevat shqiptare ajo kaloi në faza të përcaktuara zhvillimi. Periudhat e saj të zhvillimit përkojnë me periudhat e zhvillimit, si dhe me periudhat e ndërprerjes të heraldikës ballkanike me të cilën e lidhën fate, pak a shumë të njëjta historike, shoqërore dhe artistike. Identiteti nëpërmjet stemës së vendosur në vulë kancelarike dhe më pas dhe në shqyt përbën zgjidhjen praktike të kohës: të njohjes, përcaktimit, cilësimit që do të çojë më pas në evidentimin e shkallës shoqërore të një familjeje, një klani, komuniteti etj.. Heraldika mbart identitetin historik, artistik dhe moral të një kohe të caktuar. Është përcaktuar si shkencë njohjeje, ndihmëse e historisë. Ajo përbën një ndihmesë me vlerë në datimin dhe identifikimin e mjaft ngjarjeve, objekteve historike. E parë në aspektin artistik ajo meriton respekt të veçantë, sepse përbën një disiplinë artistike që ndërthur përsosmërisht mesazhe simbolike të psikologjisë së kohës.
Heraldika mban mbi vete dhe aspektin moral që përcaktohej me identifikimin e vetes me këtë apo atë stemë. Duhet thënë se aspekti njohës çon më pas në aspektin dallues të saj jo vetëm përkatësor, por dhe cilësor dhe do të përbënin një burim frymëzimi dhe force morale të atyre që i gëzonin e trashëgonin dhe më gjerë. E parë në planin krahasimtar, në rrjedhë të kohës, heraldika shqiptare rezulton se gjurmët më të hershme të saj i gjejmë që në shek. XIII me simbolin e sundimtarit të Principatës së Arbrit, Dhimitrit të Arbrit, e ndjekur më pas prej Gropajve, Skurrajve, Jonimajve, Dukagjinëve, Arianitëve dhe që më pas arrin kulmet e saj me stemat e Balshajve, Topiajve, Muzakajve e Shpatajve e që kurorëzohen me ato të Kastriotëve, simbolet e të cilëve me shpalljen e Gj. K. Skënderbeut “hero kombëtar” u bënë simbolet tona kombëtare. Kjo fazë përbën periudhën themelore dhe jep thellësisht fytyrën e heraldikës shqiptare mbi të cilën u ngritën dhe u pasqyruan zhvillimet e mëvonshme e të mëtejshme e që shënuan arritjen cilësore dhe masive të heraldikës shqiptare. E bëra këtë hyrje disi panoramike të vijave themelore që përshkon heraldikën si fenomen në vetvete, lidhjet dhe marrëdhëniet e saj, për të pasur më të qartë në kohë, brenda lidhjeve historike dhe heraldike, simbolet heraldike të Muzakajve.

Pak histori për familjen e Muzakajve
Familja fisnike Muzaka sundoi në shekujt XIII, XIV e XV. Sundimi i Principatës së Muzakajve ndahet në dy periudha. E para lidhet me vitet 1286-1343 dhe periudha e dytë me vitet 1350-1417. Në dokumentet historike Muzakajt përmenden qysh më 1090. Pushtetin e tyre politik dhe administrativ Muzakajt e shtrinë, kryesisht, në Muzaki (Myzeqe) dhe Toskëri me qendër (pas vitit 1350) Beratin, i cili ishte dhe qyteti më i madh i fortifikuar i Shqipërisë. Ky qytet dikur pat qënë qendër administrative dhe ushtarake e Despotatit të Beratit i cili më 1308 përfshiu në territoret e veta qytetin e Janinës dhe më gjërë. Atëkohë perandori bizantin Androniku II Paleologu pati emëruar si qeveritar në Berat Sevastin Skurra (1308-1336). Kulmin e lulëzimit të formacionit të tyre shtetëror e arritën në kohën e sundimit të despotit Andrea i II- të Muzaka (1335-1372), i cili para vitit 1335 mori titullin “despot” që në shkallën e hierarkisë bizantine ishte i dyti pas atij të perandorit. P Androniku i III Paleologu.
Despoti Muzaka gjatë viteve 1335-1341 ishte në krye të lëvizjeve antibizantine në Arbëri.
Më 1336 njeh për kryezot mbretin Robert Anzhu të Napolit, i cili nga ana e vet ia pranoi titujt, trashëgimet dhe gradat dhënë Andreas së II Muzaka prej perandorit të Bizantit, por me kusht të lënies peng në Durrës, pranë përfaqësuesit të mbretit të Napolit, njërin djalë të tij.
Pas vitit 1336 një degë të familjes fisnike Muzaka e ndeshim të vendosur në Peloponez (sot ndeshim fshatin me emrin Muzaki në perëndim të Kalamatës dhe Muzakio në verilindje të Pirgosit në Peloponez). Më 1370 Kosturi bën pjesë në Despotatin e Epirit. Pinjollët Junt dhe Teodori i II Muzaka morën pjesë me trupat e tyre në Betejën e Kosovës kundër pushtuesve osmanë, më 1389. Teodor Koron Muzaka dhe Gjin Muzaka morën pjesë në Lidhjen e Lezhës, më 1444. Gjin Muzaka ka qënë bashkëpunëtor i ngushtë i Skënderbeut. Pas vitit 1479 Muzakajt, kryesisht, u vendosën në territoret e Mbretërisë së Napolit (në Pulje).

Simbolet heraldike të Muzakajve
Deri më sot informimin më të hershëm dhe më autentik lidhur me origjinën e mbiemrit; titujt e fisnikërisë, simbolet si dhe zotërimet e familjes feudale shqiptare Muzaka i gjejmë të përshkruara në “Memorie” (Përkujtesë) - “Historia dhe gjenealogjia e shtëpisë së Muzakajve” (Historia e genealogia della casa Musacchia), shkruar më 1510 nga Gjon Muzaka, (i biri i Gjin Muzakës; përfaqësues i Muzakajve në Lidhjen e Lezhës më 1444).
Pas pushtimit Osman të Arbërisë, Gjon Muzaka jetoi në emigrim, në Pulje (Itali), që asaj kohe ishte nën Mbretërinë e Napolit dhe të Aragonës. “Memorien” e shkroi në fund të jetës së tij. Gjoni u varros në Kishën e Madhe në Frankavila Fontana (Brindizi).
Lidhur me origjinën e emrit të kësaj familjeje të madhe feudale shqiptare në “Memorie” shkruhet: “Mbiemri ynë vjen nga një vend që quhet Molosi qysh nga kohët e hershme dhe kemi qenë zotër të këtij vendi dhe kështu na kanë thirrur dhe kjo Molosakë ndryshoi dhe fjala u bë Muzakë”. Kujtoj se ky vend që quhej Molosi, sot quhet Zagori, që shtrihet në lindje të rrugës automobilistike Janinë – Tepelenë. Në Zagori (në lindje të Janinës) ndeshim një vendbanim me emrin “Muzakaj”. Po në “Memorie” përmenden varret e të parëve të Muzakajve që ndodheshin pranë kishës së Shën Triadhës në Lavdar të Oparit. Në dokumentet historike emrin e kësaj familjeje e ndeshim për herë të parë më 1090 si komandant nën perandorin bizantin Aleksi I Komneni. Më 1279 shquhet Andre Muzaka, i cili ishte aso kohe “marshal i Arbërisë”, në Mbretërinë Anzhuine të Arbërisë. Pas largimit të përkohshëm të anzhuinëve nga Arbëria, më 1286 Andre Muzaka njihet si “sevastokrator” nga perandori i bizantit Androniku II Paleologu. Andre Muzaka sundoi deri më 1319, vit ky kur bujarët Muzaka afrohen me Anzhuinët dhe me Papatin në frontin antiserb. Deri më këtë vit nuk kemi të dhëna që Muzakajve t’u jetë njohur stemë heraldike. Stemat heraldike të familjes Muzakaj, katër prej të cilave vijnë të dokumentuara u përkasin kohëve në vazhdim.

Stema e hershme
Paraqitjen artistike më të hershme të kësaj steme e ndeshim në relief, në murin e një vile në rrugën “San Xhovani” në Frankavila Fontana, në siujdhesën e Salentinës-Itali, kumtuar nga Jurlaro, R. në veprën e tij “ I Musachi despoti d’Epiro in Puglia Salvamento, Bari (s.a.).
Stema përbëhet nga një shqyt “zemër” i kaltër(?) mbi të cilin paraqiten: një shatërvan i argjendtë(?) i cili rrjedh nga të dyja anët, shoqëruar me nga një pishtar po të argjendtë (?). Shqyti “zemër” i brendashkruhet një shqyti akartoçiato më të madh, sipër të cilit qëndron një përkrenare në pozicion përballë. Lidhur me ngjyrat e kësaj steme jemi të pasigurt, pasi stema paraqitet me shtresime boje nga lyerjet e herëpasherëshme duke e bërë të vështirë leximin e shenjave përkatëse të ngjyrave që janë vendosur së pari mbi sipërfaqen e stemës dhe nëse ato në këtë rast nuk janë përdorur, atëherë mbetet për t’u parë ngjyrosja fillestare e stemës.
Më 1336 Andrea II Muzaka (1335-1372) njihet si “Despot i Arbërisë” nga Androniku i III Paleologu, si edhe nga Mbretëria e Napolit. Për këtë mbreti Robert Anzhu, caktoi nipin e tij, princin Luigj për të kryer aktin e njohjes së titullit “Despot“, i cili shoqërohej me njohjen e stemës së fisnikut që paraqitej në vulë kancelarike.
Mendoj që kjo është stema që iu njoh më 1336 Andrea II Muzakës. Në kohë lufte stema aplikohej në shqyt luftarak, por deri më sot nuk ka mbërritur ndonjë vulë kancelarike e Muzakajve. Në “Memorie” kjo stemë që patën përdorur Muzakajt përshkruhet, por e pashoqëruar me paraqitje artistike. Për të shkruhet: “Stema e derës sonë ka qënë një krua i gjallë, i cili, rridhte në tokë me dy rrjedha në dy anë dhe ky ishte kroi i Epirit, për të cilin kanë shkruar shumë autorë që: njëri shuan një pishtar dhe tjetri të shuarin e ndez. “Kroi i gjallë” apo “kroi i Epirit” për të cilin kanë shkruar shumë autorë, mendoj se është “Pyriflegetoni” që përmend Aristoteli në veprën e tij “Mbi mrekullitë e dëgjuara” në të cilën shkruhet: “…pranë Epirit, burojnë ujëra të nxehta, prandaj ky vend quhet Pyriflegeton”. Kjo stemë, siç e thashë dhe më lart, vjen e dokumentuar në murin e vilës 13 në rrugën “San Xhovani” në Frankavila Fontana, në siujdhesën e Salentinës-Itali. Me gjasë të plotë, kjo vilë duhet të ketë qenë vila ku u ngulën pas ikjes prej Arbërisë familja fisnike Muzakaj pas pushtimit turk të Shqipërisë, dhe, sikurse gjithë fisnikët gdhendnin në mur stemën e tyre , po ashtu do kenë vepruar dhe Muzakajt në atë vendbanim. Duke iu referuar kohës së emigrimit gdhendja e saj lidhet me vitet 1476 deri më vitin 1510 kur shkruhet “Memoria”, por dhe më pas, kur ndonjë pinjoll i kësaj familjeje në përshkrim të stemës ka realizuar ekzekutimin e saj. Por gjithsesi mbështes mendimin se kjo stemë më të ngjarë ka të jetë gdhendur prej vetë Gjon Muzakës e shumta prej Kostandinit, birit të tij. Analizimi i saj në vendndodhje do të më jepte mundësi t`i saktësoja më mirë gjërat.

Stema në luftëra e ceremoni
Pas 34 vjetësh, më 1370 “sevastokratori dhe despoti Andrea i II Muzaka njihet si “despot” dhe nga perandori bizantin Johani i V Paleologu, perandori kryesor i shek. XIV (1341-1391), i cili vazhdoi të kishte shpresën se Perëndimi do të vinte në ndihmë të bizantëve përballë presionit gjithnjë në rritje të turqve në Lindje. Që prej vitit 1369 ishte konvertuar në katolik. Ai i njohu Andreas së II Muzaka të drejtën e mbajtjes dhe përdorimit të simboleve perandorake. Për këtë stemë në “Memorie” shkruhet: “Perandori urdhëroi që t’i jepnin atij stemën e tij, domethënë shqiponjën me dy krerë, të kurorëzuar me një yll në mes që do të thosh stema perandorake dhe i dha titullin “Despot i Epirit dhe si privilegj vulën e artë, si dhe dërgoi një fron despotik, në të cilin ishin përvijuar me gurë diamante shqiponja që thamë dhe i kishte blatuar edhe qytetin e Kosturit… që ky zot Andrea ia kish marrë me forcën e armëve mbretit Marko Kralit”. Dhe në një vend tjetër, po në “Memorie” shkruhet: “… qysh atëhere i kemi mbajtur në luftëra e ceremoni”.
Këto simbole heraldike të kësaj periudhe si paraqitje artistike nuk kanë mbërritur deri në ditët tona, por duke u mbështetur në rrëfimet e mësipërme përshkrimi i saktë heraldik i tyre është: Mbi një shqyt të kuq një shqiponjë e artë dykrenore krahëhapur dhe e kurorëzuar. Në ballë një shqytëz trikëndor i kaltër me një yll të artë gjashtëcepësh. Simbolet e kësaj steme ne i ndeshim më vonë të skalitur në murin e kishës së Santa Maria della Misericordia në Mezanjë (Pulie-Itali), si dhe tek vepra e Jurlaro R. “I Musachi despoti d’Epiro in Puglia” Salvamento, Bari (s.a.) si pjesë përbërëse në një stemë të mëvonshme.
Kjo stemë përbëhet nga një shqyt i ndarë: në të djathtën heraldike paraqitet një shqiponjë e artë dykrenore, krahëhapur dhe e kurorëzuar, në ballë një shqytëz trikëndor me një yll gjashtëcepësh. Theksoj se ngjyra e artë e shqiponjës është e shënuar në relief me shenjën grafike pika-pika; në pjesën e majtë heraldike paraqiten një luan i ngritur mbi dy këmbët e pasme, i cili mban lart një shpatë, në ballë nga e djathta qëndron një zambak. Kjo pjesë e majtë e stemës paraqet simbolet heraldike të Topiajve, të paranjohura prej Mbretërisë së Napolit si familje feudale ne Arbëri. Kjo fazë e stemës shpreh në gjuhën heraldike një bashkim martesor, krushqi, midis familjes Muzaka, në të cilën po në gjuhën heraldike sipas pozicionit që zënë simbolet heraldike në shqyt i martuari është mashkull, me familjen Topia, ku e martuara i bie të jetë femër. Mbi shqyt qëndron një kurorë e lartë e zbukuruar me trëndafilë e ngjashme me kurorën mbretërore të Skënderbeut. Shqyti në të dyja anët shoqërohet nga armët e kalorësit, në të djathtë një hushtë e vendosur pingul me majë poshtë, një shpatë dyluftimi, një sëpatë, një përkrenare me një kokërreth të artë (e shënuar grafikisht) dhe në të majtën e shqytit një hark me tufën e shigjetave. Koha e përdorimit të kësaj steme lidhet me vitin e njohjes si despot i Andrea II Muzaka më 1370 e më vonë, para edhe pas skalitjes së stemës së tyre në murin e kishës së Santa Maria della Misericordia në Mezanjë. Koha e skalitjes së kësaj steme lidhet me periudhën e emigrimit të Muzakajve, më 1476, kohë kur emigruan bijtë e Gjin Muzakës, pjesëmarrës në Lidhjen e Lezhës i fundit despot Muzakë në vendin e tij ( vdekur në Epir 1466). Kjo stemë duhet jetë skalitur prej Andrea Muzakës, djalit të parë të Gjin Muzakës, pasi ai ish martuar me Jela Topian, simbolet e të cilëve (Topiajve) ndodhen në pjesën e dytë të stemës.
Dua të evidentoj se njohja e të dy stemave të Muzakajve lidhet me figurën qendrore të familjes Muzaka, Andrea i II Muzaka. Në “Memorie” është shtuar nga i biri i Gjon Muzakës, Kostandini, teksti i epitafit për të atin e tij që u skalit mbi varrin e Gjonit në kishën e madhe të Frankavila Fontanës:
“I plotëfuqishëm Jezu, të falet këtu ty Gjon Muzaka, i biri i Gjin Despotit, Zot i Myzeqesë dhe i Epirit që nga qyteti i Bizantit trashëgoi shqiponjën dykrenore, e mbante në flamur , i dedikohet kurorë detyrimi në vitin e Krishtit 1510”. Si dhe tekstet e dy epitafeve të tjera:
“Gjon Muzaka i biri i Gjinit, zotërues nga Molosët, despot i Epirit, gjak dhe fis mbreti me trashëgim nga qyteti i Bizantit i dëbuar nga tirani e Turkut në fundin e vet, Kostandini i biri, atit dhe vetes ia ngre në vitin…”
dhe: “Gjon Muzaka i biri i Gjinit, princ i Molosëve dhe Epirotëve nga tirania e turkut i dëbuar nga principata, Kostandini atit dhe vetes ia ngre”. Po në “Memorie” shkruhet: “Dera jonë vjen nga qyteti i Kostandinopojës dhe ka sunduar Epirin në Arbëri”. Nga këto perifrazime të nxjerrë nga “Memoria” kuptojmë se titulli i fisnikërisë “despot” me simbolet përkatëse bizantine u njihen me trashëgim Muzakajve nga froni perandorak për të sunduar Epirin në Shqipëri, por dhe duke i analizuar thjesht nga simbolet heraldike përdorimi i shqiponjës si simbol heraldik i kësaj familjeje tregon se Muzakajt konsideroheshin si anëtarë nderi të familjes perandorake bizantine.

Vërejmë se përshkrimi i kësaj steme na kujton stemën heraldike të heroit tonë kombëtar Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu, e cila ndryshon me ngjyrën e zezë të shqiponjës dykrenore, gjë që sipas rregullave të heraldikës përbën stemë krejtësisht më vete.

Stema stratiostësh me emrin Muzaka
Në dokumente historiko-heraldike njihemi dhe me dy stema të tjera stratiotësh me emrin Muzaka. Të dyja i përkasin gjysmës së parë të shek. XVI. Janë të botuara nga Sturza në veprën e tij “Fjalori historik dhe gjenealogjik i familjeve të mëdha të Greqise, Shqipërisë dhe Kostandinopojës”, botuar në Paris më 1983. Këto stema kanë qenë të njohura nga perandori gjerman Karli V. Njëra stemë përbëhet nga një shqyt i kaltërt me dy yje të artë gjashtëcepësh të vendosur vertikalisht, njëri pas tjetrit të cilët ndahen prej tyre nga një brez i artë mbi të cilën paraqitet një gjysmëhënë e argjendtë, e shtrirë. Kjo stemë paraqitet në blazon e punuar nga N. Manesku. Stema tjetër vjen vetëm e përshkruar: e kaltër me një qiparis të blertë e qarkuar me dy luanë të artë përballë njëri–tjetrit me nga një shpatë të ngritur lart. Në ballin e artë të shqytit qëndron një shqiponjë e zezë dykrenore. Mbi mburojë qëndron një përkrenare stratioti.
Dua të nënvizoj se nga të gjithë këto stema, stema autentike e Muzakajve do ta thoja këtë në një kuptim të thellë të fjalës autentike, sepse në heraldikë fenomeni autentik merret gjithnjë me një lloj rezerve, është stema e parë, njohur më 1336 Andreas së II Muzaka, ku historikisht jemi në kulmin e lulëzimit të familjes së tyre dhe simbolet heraldike lidhen natyrshëm me veçori natyrore të vendit ku ato u lindën dhe lulëzuan dhe këtë informacion e përcjellin deri më 1510 vit kur u shkruajt “Memoria”.Gjithsesi studimet e mëtejshme heraldike mund të hedhin mendime të reja dhe më të plota në këtë fushë.
*
Gjin Varfi*

----------


## BARAT

*Heraldika ne Filateli*

HERALDIKA SHQIPTARE
9/2005

*1. Stema e Karl Topise*

Fisniku Karl Topia eshte figura me e shquar e Topiajve , gjate sundimit te te cilit principata e Topiajve arriti kulmin e lulezimit te saj me qender ne Durres ku ndertoi dhe nje flote luftarake detare. Me 1368 Republika e Venetikut e quan Karrollus Topie, priceps Albaniae (Karl Topia, prince i Shqiperise).Papa Gregori XI i njeh titullin Konti i madh i Arberise. Me 1374 Karl Topia njihet ne dokumentat e kohes dhe me titujt : Sundimtar i gjithe tokes se Arberesheve , Duke i Shqiperise. Prane stemes se tij ai shkruan: Keto jane shenjat e Zotit te Madh Karl Topia.

*2. Stema e Dukagjineve II*

Familjen fisnike Dukagjini e ndeshim ne shek. XV te ndare ne dy dege. Pushteti i kesaj dege te re shtrihej kryesisht ne verilindje te Shkodres (ne Dukagjin te Ri dhe ne Rrafshin e Dukagjinit). Qendra e tyre administrative ishte ne Ulpiane.Nder figurat me te shquara te kesaj dege te re ishte Pal Dukagjini dhe i biri Lek Dukagjini. Stemen e kesaj dege e ndeshim dhe ne Raguze me 1595.

*3. Stema e Engjejve*

Familja princerore Engjelli eshte nje nga familjet fisnike me te hershme ne Shqiperi e cila permendet ne shek. XII. Qendra administrative e zoterimeve te saj ishte ne Drivast (Drisht). Kjo familje fisnike kishte lidhje farefisnie me familjen perandorake Engjelli e cila hipi ne fron per here te pare me 1185 me Isakun II Engjelli. Figurat me te shquara te kesaj familje jane Pjeter Engjelli dhe Pal Engjelli. Pal Engjelli ka qene dhe kancelar i I i Gjergj Kastriot Skenderbeut.

*4. Stema e Despoteve Bua*

Despote te familjes fisnike Bua jane: Gjin Bua Shpata (?  1400), Murriq Bua Skurra ( ?  1418) dhe Pal Bua Shpata (?-1408). Gjin Bua Shpata eshte figura me e shquar e periudhes mesjetare ne trevat e jugut te Shqiperise. Jetoi dhe sundoi ne gjysmen e dyte te shek. XIV . Rreth viteve 1355 shpallet prej vendasve Despot ne Etoli dhe me gjere me qender ne Angjelokaste. Gjin Bua Shpata themeloi despotatin e arkes dhe u be Despoti i saj (1374-1400),duke udhehequr Principaten me te fuqishme ne Shqiperine e Jugut.


Heraldika Shqiptare reflektimin me cilesor dhe masiv e pati ne simboliken e familjeve fisnike. Kjo , per faktin e pjesemarrjes se tyre ne jeten politike te vendit, vecanerisht ne luftra ,mardheniet e tyre aktive me njera  tjetren brendaperbrenda vendit dhe me fqinjet jashte saj. Stemat e tyre i gjejme ne vulat kancelarike, ne monedha, te skalitura ne gur, ne afresket e rezidencave feudale, ne botim te ndryshme heraldike.
Stemat datojne prej me se hershmes qe eshte ajo e Dimitrit te Arbrit (1208-1216) deri te me te vonat. Stemat familjare perbejne bazen e Heraldikes ne Shqiperi. Simbolika e tyre eshte mjaft e pasur dhe me vecori psikologjike te dallueshme, gje qe krijon fytyre te saj. Gjejme te perdorur dendur simbolin e Shqiponjes, Luanit, gjymtyre te trupit, fortesa, yje etj.

----------


## BARAT

*Disa vëzhgime në traditën emblematike që ruhet në fortesën e Tivarit*

*"Stemmatographia Illyricanae"*


*Monika Stafa*

Fortesa e Tivarit gjendet në pjesën e vjetër të qytetit, që njihet sllavisht me emrin "Stari-grad". Atje, në lagjen e vjetër, edhe sot ka një popullsi të përhershme banuese shqipfolëse, që duket sikur pak nga pak po e humb gjuhën amtare, për shkak të komunikimit me turistët, të cilëve shqipja nuk u hyn në punë. Stari-grad vizitohet me një biletë me çmim modest, kryesisht nga turistë të huaj, që vijnë këtu me qëllime shkencore. Brenda kalasë ka disa kisha, njëra prej të cilave, më e vjetra, pas zbulimit të një mozaiku ikonografik mural këtë vit është identifikuar si Kisha e Shën Antonit. Po ashtu ka mullinj bluarjeje dhe mullinj të vajit të ullirit, furra të pjekjes së bukës, burgje të periudhës paraosmane dhe osmane, një kullë sahati dhe një muze. Dikur kjo fortesë ka funksionuar si qytet-kështjellë.

Më herët Tivari ka qenë qendër ipeshkvnore dhe në disa periudha edhe qendër arkipeshkvie. Në dy periudha historike klerikët e Tivarit luajtën një rol historik të jashtëzakonshëm për shqiptarët: në fund të luftës austro-osmane (1689), kur arkipeshkvi Vinko Zmajevic (Vincenc Zmajevic) mundësoi strehimin e disa fiseve klementine në Zarë të Arbëreshëve dhe më pas edhe në Srem të Kroacisë; si dhe në kohën e marrjes së vendimeve të traktatit të Shën Stefanit (1878), kur arkipeshkvi tjetër, Karl Poeten, që ishte dhe kunat i perandorit austro-hungarez, në emër të doktrinës "cultus protektorati" u ofroi mbrojtje sa mundi shqiptarëve të malësive të Veriut.

Tivari, ashtu si dhe Kotorri, Ulqini, Shkodra, Drishti, Danja dhe Durrësi, në periudhën mesjetare kishin statute të së drejtës urbane, me të cilat rregullonin jetën e brendshme. Këto qytete nuk drejtoheshin me Kanun, por me kushtetutë. Në statute përcaktohej gjithçka: prej rolit të proveditorëve, prokurorëve, klerikëve, vizitorëve apostolikë, gjyqtarëve, noterëve, esnafëve dhe shoqërive të ndryshme të artizanatit, deri te pozita e të huajve, tregtarëve, lundërtarëve, peshkatarëve.

Një pjesë e historisë shumëshekullore të Tivarit është ngurtësuar në shenjat heraldike, që gjenden me shumicë të gdhendura në pllaka guri dhe shkëmbinj. Kohë të ndryshme dhe kultura të ndryshme kanë lënë gjurmën e tyre të pashlyeshme në stematografinë bregdetare të qyteteve në veri të Shqipërisë shtetërore. Me sa dihet, askush sështë marrë me çkodifikimin e kumteve të këtyre emblemave. F. Crispi, i cili botoi më 1892 një libër studimor me ilustrime për traditën emblematike arbërore, ndoshta nuk kishte të dhëna për stemat që gjenden në këtë fortesë. Në studimet e mëvonshme të Dh. S. Shuteriqit përmenden emblemat e familjeve të mëdha patronimike arbërore, si Kastriotët, Arianitët, Muzakajt, Dukagjinët, Engjëllorët, Shpatajt, Balshajt, Zenebishët, Skurajt. Por nuk përmenden mjaft mbiemra të tjerë të fisnikërisë arbërore, si Gasullët, Kazazët, Mazrekajt, Kryezinjtë, Palabardhajt dhe Bogdanët.

Pak e çuditshme kjo indiferencë e dijes ndaj traditës stematografike arbërore, kur dihet se emblemat dhe shenjat e tjera heraldike janë paraprirëse të simboleve kombëtare. Ishte pikërisht Faik Konica ai që përshkroi i pari flamurin kombëtar që mendonte të mbanin shqiptarët, duke iu referuar simbolit të emblemës së Kastriotëve, atë flamur që kemi edhe sot, me ndonjë ndryshim fare të vogël. Në novelën disi të harruar, "Emblema e dikurshme", Ismail Kadare pati tërhequr vëmendjen te fenomeni i "fotografimit të kohës" dhe i kriptimit të sekreteve epokale në alfabetin e emblemave (Në njërën prej tyre, të një familjeje aristokratike në Myzeqe, sipas shkrimtarit, ishte sekretuar kumti se ajo zonë kishte naftë, dhe pikërisht këtë kumt përpiqen të zhdukin "kapuçonët e zinj", të ardhur sdihet prej ku).

Në të vërtetë, me gjithë studimet e kryera deri më tani, nuk është hartuar ndonjëherë një "alfabet i shenjave" apo "fjalor i simboleve" heraldike, që do të lejonte leximin e sekreteve historikë të kyçur në stematografinë arbërore e paraarbërore. Aq më pak mund të pretendohet për një leksikon të tillë për stematografinë arbërore të qyteteve jashtë kufijve shtetërorë. Kjo indiferencë ka ndikime jo vetëm në dije. Tradita stematografike bën pjesë në traditën e krijimit të identitetit të një populli dhe nënçmimi i saj mund të çojë në errësim të pamerituar të historisë.

Nga pikëpamja e tipologjisë së shenjave, stematografia e gurtë e fortesës së Tivarit mban vulën e një qyteti bregdetar, të hapur për ndikime, të afërta e të largëta, të krishtera e islamike, arbërore e sllave, këndej e përtej-adriatike, perëndimore e lindore, të hershme e të vona. Pranë e pranë gjenden luani ekspansiv i ngritur më këmbë i anzhuinëve, që u ngulit shumë shpejt jo vetëm te familja fisnike e dhëndrit të Karlit të Madh, Topia, por madje dhe në thellësi (hinterland) të Arbërisë mesjetare deri në Dardani, si dhe luani mbrojtës i Sinjorisë veneciane apo Republikës së Shën Markut, sikurse njihet në histori. Nuk duhet të çuditesh aspak nëse një shenjë heraldike të sjell ndërmend menora-n hebraike (shandanin tripjesësh që njihet me emrin "lifes three") dhe një tjetër fare aty pranë përmban si shenjë qendrore palmën tridegëshe, sot simbol shtetëror saudit. Madje mund të gjesh bashkë një shqyt samit me një shenjë hamite! Aq më pak mund të habitesh nëse në mjaft shenja heraldike vendin qendror e zë trinia e krishterë, në formën e tri rozetave, tri motiveve floreale, tri vijave vertikale dhe ca më tej mund të gjesh tugranë e ndonjë pashai që pati ndërtuar për lartësimin e emrit të vet ndonjë çezmë a tyrbe; ose yllin e Davidit në një dizenjo fare të thjeshtë.

Pikërisht kjo ndërthurje kulturash dhe qytetërimesh: vendëse dhe të ardhura, veneciane dhe anzhuine, të krishtera e hebraike, arabe e islamike, detare e tokësore, pastorale e të lundrimit, laike e fetare, pagane e monoteiste, përbën një argument shumë të rëndësishëm për të studiuar në detaje atë trashëgimi që fotografuan epokat në stematografinë e fortesës së Tivarit. Studentë shqiptarë që bëjnë praktika dhe ekskursione mësimore, të tjerë që përgatisin teza diplomash dhe studime masteri e doktorate, mund të ngarkohen me detyra shkencore për këtë argument. Ndoshta nuk është e tepërt që të mendohet edhe për formimin e specialistëve heraldistë dhe stematografë, qoftë brenda vendit, qoftë jashtë, duke e lënë më pas në përgjegjësi të tyre shkencorizimin e studimeve në këtë fushë. Tani që kompleksi ideologjik ndaj bujarisë arbërore ka kaluar, tashmë që gjykimi për mesjetën ska pse të jetë gjithnjë i shoqëruar me cilësorin "e errët", këto janë hapa për tu hedhur me shpejtësi. 


*gazeta shqip 15 07 2007*

----------


## BARAT

foto ilustruese per shkrimin e mesiperm

----------


## BARAT

*Heraldika si një identitet perëndimor i qytetërimit shqiptar*

*Bashkëbisedim me prof. dr. Pëllumb Xhufin studiues i historisë mesjetare arbërore*

_Gjatë një udhëtimi në Tivar kam pasur rastin të vizitoj kalanë mesjetare të qytetit, ku pa ndonjë vështirësi kam mundur të identifikoj dhe fotografoj afro 20 stema të gdhendura në gur. Disa prej tyre nuk gjenden në studimet heraldike shqiptare. Duke e ditur se Tivari, Ulqini, Kotorri në burimet mesjetare paraqiten si qytete në përbërje të asaj që quhet "LAlbania Veneta", apo "Arbëria veneciane", sikurse e ka shqipëruar studiuesi austriak, Oliver Shmidt; si autor i një prej librave monografikë kushtuar Mesjetës shqiptare, mendoni se kjo traditë ka rëndësi kulturore-historike për të dëshmuar procesin e gjatë të vetidentifikimit të popullit shqiptar prej periudhës para-etnike në atë etnike dhe më pas kombëtare?_


Një gjë doja të saktësoja që në fillim: heraldika është një produkt i Mesjetës evropiane, që lidhet me qytetërimin e tipit kristiano-perëndimor. Për rrjedhojë, edhe dimensioni shqiptar i saj është rezultat i kontakteve me Evropën Perëndimore, që deri në shek. XV kanë qenë tepër intensive. Nga ana tjetër, tradita heraldike në Shqipëri nuk lidhet me ato që ju i quani periudha "para-etnike", me të cilat besoj se shënoni shekujt e ashtuquajtur "të errët" të Mesjetës (shek. IV-IX). As edhe epoka veneciane, që në Shqipëri, me ndonjë përjashtim të rrallë, mbulon shekujt XIV-XVI, nuk mund të quhet periudha kur zë fill kjo traditë. Fillimet e heraldikës në Evropë datojnë aty nga shek. XI dhe jo shumë larg nga kjo datë ajo shfaqet edhe në Shqipëri. Burimet e ardhjes së saj janë padyshim kontaktet e para me ushtritë kryqtare (1096), që kaluan sa nëpërmjet Tivarit, aq edhe nëpërmjet Durrësit me drejtim Kostandinopojën. Por akoma më shumë se kryqëzatat "fluturake", adaptimi i simboleve heraldike në mjedisin shqiptar u detyrohet më së shumti marrëdhënieve të qëndrueshme me shtete, dinasti e principata perëndimore. Flasim për Tivarin, p.sh. Princërit autonomë të Dioklesë, krahinës që sot i përgjigjet pak a shumë Malit të Zi të sotëm e që përveç Tivarit përfshinte edhe qytetet e Budvës, Ulqinit, Shkodrës, Drishtit, konkretisht princi Bodin, në fund të shek. XI ishte martuar me vajzën e Argjirit, qeveritarit të qytetit të Barit. Lidhjet e këtij qyteti të fundit italian me Tivarin tonë kanë qenë jashtëzakonisht të ngushta. Vetë emri Tivar është një produkt i emrit të qytetit italian: Tivar vjen nga Antibari, që ka kuptimin qyteti përballë Barit. Ashtu si krejt Dioklea, Tivari ishte një qytet me traditë fetaro-kulturore katolike, dhe mbeti i tillë edhe pas pushtimit të Dioklesë nga zhupani i madh i Serbisë, Stefan Nemanja, më 1199. Mbretërit serbë, edhe nën presionin e Papës së Romës e të shteteve feudale të Perëndimit, u detyruan ta njohin autonominë fetare, kulturore e deri-diku edhe politike të Dioklesë. Kështu, në vitet 1260-1310 Dioklea u qeveris nga Helena, gruaja e mbretit serb, Urosh II, e cila ishte një princeshë franceze dhe që bëri shumë për ruajtjen e traditave vendëse dhe forcimin e lidhjeve me Perëndimin të kësaj treve. Por në një kuptim më të gjerë se Dioklea dhe Tivari, heraldika u shfaq edhe në trevat më jugore shqiptare, nën ndikimin e kontakteve me dinastitë sunduese të Italisë së Jugut: të dinastisë normane Altavila (1080-1185), të dinastisë gjermane Hohenshtaufen (1185-1266), të dinastisë franceze Anzhu (1266-1370) e më tej edhe të dinastisë spanjolle të Aragonës, që ndikoi në truallin shqiptar deri në fillimet e shek. XVII. Po tu shtojmë këtyre kontakteve edhe ato disa-shekullore me Republikën e Venedikut (shek. XI-XVI), me Mbretërinë e Hungarisë (shek. XIV-XV) apo ato me Papatin, që vazhduan pa ndërprerje deri në fillimet e shek. XVIII, kuptohet se burimet për shfaqjen e kësaj dukurie perëndimore, siç është heraldika, kanë qenë të pafundme në Shqipëri.


_Duke qenë në hyrje të këtij argumenti, sikurse e dini, në studimet shqiptare është folur për traditë heraldike, për emblematikë shqiptare, por edhe për traditë stematografike, sikurse u përdor disa shekuj më parë autori i librit "Stematographie Illyricanae", Pavel Ritter (Zagreb 1702). Cili është dallimi terminologjik midis këtyre koncepteve dhe cili do të ishte termi më i përshtatshëm për studimet shqiptare?
_

Ju flisni saktë për një dallim terminologjik e jokonceptual midis këtyre dy termave. Stematologji vjen në fakt nga fjala e greqishtes së lashtë stemma, që do të thotë kurorë. Ndërsa fjala heraldikë vjen nga latinishtja mesjetare heraldus, që do të thotë lajmëtar (dhe lajmëtari paraqitej gjithnjë me shenjat dalluese të sundimtarit të vet). Por vetë latinishtja e ka huazuar këtë fjalë nga gjuha gjermanike e shekujve të hershëm të Mesjetës. Në gjuhën shqipe, për meritë edhe të I. Kadaresë, është afirmuar më së shumti fjala greke emblema, krahas fjalës stema, që ka marrë një kuptim më modern. Kurse fjala heraldikë, ashtu si kudo, përdoret për të shënuar degën e diturisë që merret me studimin e emblemave mesjetare, qofshin ato shtetërore, familjare apo qytetëse.


_Shkrimtari Ismail Kadare është shprehur në parathënien e një libri të botuar italisht se arbërorët që mërguan në fund të Mesjetës drejt Italisë ishin kryesisht familje fisnike dhe si të tilla ato morën me vete kambanat, dorëshkrimet, ikonat, memoaret, kodikët, statutet dhe bashkë me to dhe flamujt e emblemat. Sa e vërtetë është që mërgimi mesjetar i shqiptarëve e ka varfëruar traditën stematografike që mbeti e trashëguar në hapësirën shqiptare?_


Mendoj se përtej simbolikës së shprehur në mënyrë mjeshtërore nga gjiganti i letrave shqiptare I. Kadare, tradita heraldike në Shqipëri u shua, pasi në Shqipëri ndodhi një zhvendosje gati tektonike qytetërimesh. Me pushtimin osman, me islamizimin e pinjollëve të familjeve kryesore fisnike shqiptare, kjo traditë erdhi duke u bjerrë. U ruajt për një farë kohe, deri në vitet 1570, në disa qytete që vazhduan të qëndrojnë nën sundimin e Venedikut, siç ishin, p.sh., Tivari apo Parga. Nga këto dy qytete ne kemi një mori stemash apo emblema të familjeve fisnike qytetëse, siç duhet të jenë edhe ato që ju vetë keni ndeshur nëpër kishat, muret apo rrënojat e Tivarit. Ndërkohë, pinjollët e familjeve princore të: Kastriotëve, Arianitëve, Muzakajve, Matrëngëve, Skurajve, Buave, Vranajve, Zenebishëve, të cilët pas vdekjes së Skënderbeut u vendosën në Itali, i ruajtën dhe i pasuruan emblemat e tyre familjare. Shumë prej tyre i gjejmë sot të gdhendura apo të pikturuara në varret, në qelat familjare, në hyrjet e pallateve, në dorëshkrimet e shumta. Nuk mund të mos kujtoj me emocion ndeshjen time të papritur, në vitin 1988, në një kthinë të kështjellës së Barletës (Itali), me varrin e kështjellarit Gjon Kastrioti. Guri mortor kishte të gdhendur fare bukur emblemën e kësaj familjeje, ndërsa mbishkrimi i gjatë sqaronte se kështjellari në fjalë, vdekur në vitin 1787, ishte një pasardhës i Skënderbeut. Por shenja të tilla të familjeve fisnike shqiptare i gjen pa fund në qytetet e fshatrat e Kalabrisë, Puljes apo Sicilisë.


_Nëse do të provonim të krijonim një "alfabet të shenjave" të stemave që gjenden në trajtë të gurtë në kalanë e Tivarit, do të vërehej pa ndonjë vështirësi prania e simboleve anzhuine, veneciane, kristiane, arbërore, por edhe të tilla që duken disi të pashpjegueshme, si palma. Si e shpjegoni ju këtë përzierje të shumëfishtë të alfabeteve të shenjave?_


Atëherë, përzierja e motiveve në stemat që ju keni parë në mjediset e kështjellës së Tivarit, kërkon një vështrim diakronik e tipologjik, për të identifikuar e për të vënë në mjedisin e duhur historik e social secilën prej tyre. Sigurisht, shfaqja e simboleve të tilla "imperiale, si luani, shqiponja apo ujku na paralajmërojnë se kemi të bëjmë me emblema që janë shprehje e një pushteti shtetëror, ndryshe nga emblemat që kanë si simbol elemente florealë apo gjithsesi, "soft" dhe që shprehin realitete pushtetesh më modeste: ekonomike, sociale apo fetare. Luani në vetvete, jo luani venedikas në pozicion normal, por ai i ngritur fuqishëm mbi dy këmbët e pasme, është simbol i dinastisë normane Altavila, që sundoi në Italinë e Jugut në shek. XI-XII. Si i tillë, ai u huazua edhe nga dinastia pasardhëse e Anzhuinëve (shek. XIII-XIV). Por këta i shtuan luanit edhe simbolin e vet historik, atë të zambakut. Karl Topia, zoti i fuqishëm i Shqipërisë së Mesme në vitet 1370, ka adaptuar si stemë të principatës së vet pikërisht këtë tip luani, të shoqëruar me simbolin e zambakut, të kryqit dhe të rozetës. Luani në këmbë bashkë me zambakun përbëjnë motivin heraldik edhe te Skurajt, zotërit pararendës të Topiajve të krahinës së Arbrit, siç shihet në varrin e Anton Skurës, gjetur në kishën e Shën Anunciatës në Lezhë. Të gjithë këta elementë kanë kuptimin e tyre. Luani me zambakët anzhuinë nënvizojnë marrëdhëniet e ngushta që Skurajt e Topiajt kishin me shtëpinë Anzhu, jo vetëm si "vasalë" të anzhuinëve të Napolit, por edhe si krushq të tyre: në fakt, një paraardhës i Karl Topisë ishte martuar me një princeshë anzhuine. Pra, jo vetëm marrëdhëniet politike të varësisë, por edhe krushqitë shërbenin si shkas për të rimarrë motivet heraldike të të tjerëve, apo për të pasuruar me elementë të rinj emblemën origjinale të familjes. Dihet, p.sh., se motivi heraldik i Kastriotëve në kohën e Gjonit ishte shqiponja me dy krerë. Me ardhjen e Skënderbeut, ky motiv u pasurua duke shtuar simbolin e luanit me zambakun, si dhe atë të yllit me gjashtë cepa, që fillimisht kishte qenë simbol i Balshajve. Në këtë formë e gjejmë të riprodhuar emblemën e Kastriotëve në një libër lutjesh të porositur enkas për Skënderbeun nga mbreti Alfons i Napolit, më 1458, si dhe në një sërë monumentesh e varresh të tjera, siç është edhe ai i përmendur i kështjellarit të Barletës, më 1798.


_Pse ruhen këto gjurmë të përziera në titulaturën arbërore?_


Nuk është e panjohur, që në Shqipëri, në të gjitha kohërat, ka pasur një afeksion të veçantë për emra të nomenklaturës ushtarake, të çfarëdo prejardhjeje qoftë ajo. Jo për shaka, po kujtoj një fakt që lidhet me vitet e fëmijërisë sime, kur më qëlloi të njoh katër vëllezër, që quheshin me emra të tillë, si: Artiljer, Aviator, Tankist (emri i të voglit smë kujtohet). Ishin bijtë e një oficeri, ushtarak i rreptë e njeri shumë i mirë. E pra, si në asnjë vend tjetër e në të gjitha kohërat në Shqipëri kanë lulëzuar emra të tillë të huazuar nga arsenali ushtarak i të gjitha mbretërive e perandorive të botës, si p.sh. Admiral, Kont e Konteshë (shek. XIV), Komnen e Komita, Qezar, Sebast, Despot e Despinë (shek. XIII-XV), dhe nga shek. XVI emra si Sulltan e Sulltane, Dizdar, Agë-Agush, apo Bej-Bejkush, Pashë (Pasholl apo Pashuk) etj. Për tu kthyer te Skënderbeu (që është një bashkim i emrit antik, Aleksandër, dhe i titullit ushtarak osman, bej), ekziston një shembull më i hershëm i përdorimit të titullit bej, siç rezulton nga një shënim historik i vitit 1356 të Kodikut Nr. 50 të Beratit, ku flitet për një fisnik vendës me emrin Skuribeg. Siç duket, vetë Perandoria Bizantine e kohëve të dekadencës (shek. XIV-XV) ka kontribuuar për shpërndarjen "paradhënie" të titujve ushtarakë osmanë, shumë kohë para se këta të bëheshin zotër të vërtetë të saj.
_

Këto stema, që zakonisht i kanë bartur familjet patronimike, a janë paraprirëse të periudhës kombëtare shqiptare?_


Janë padyshim shenjë e një maturimi politik e kulturor të shoqërisë shqiptare, e cila, pasi kishte arritur një nivel të caktuar autonomie politike nga shtetet e perandoritë e huaja, kërkonte tashmë të ballafaqohej si e barabartë, edhe në aspektin e solemnitetit e të ceremonialit, me shtetet më të zhvilluara të Evropës Perëndimore. Këtë e provon më së miri edhe fakti, që familje të tilla si: Kastrioti, Dukagjini, Engjëlli, Muzaka, Arianiti, Zaharia, Jonima, Bua, Blinishti, që kishin krijuar principatat e veta të pavarura në shekujt XIII-XV, me tu vendosur në Itali u pranuan e u integruan sakaq në fisnikërinë vendëse. Emrat e tyre, së bashku me emblemat përkatëse, i gjen rëndom në katalogët e fisnikërisë së Venedikut, Napolit apo Palermos të shekujve XVI-XVIII.


_Cilat prej familjeve patronimike arbërore në viset shqiptare jashtë kufirit shtetëror kanë pasur emblema?
_

Është një dukuri që na diferencon pozitivisht edhe nga shoqëritë fqinje sllave e greke. Në raport me këto të fundit, që i përmbaheshin modelit oriental bizantin, ne kemi pasur edhe një qytetërim urban, që njohu humanizmin, rilindjen dhe të gjitha rrymat më të avancuara të qytetërimit perëndimor. Kujtoj që në Tivarin e shek. XIII kishte shkolla ku mësohej gjuha, logjika e filozofia. Përhapja e emrave të tillë si Merilin, Lancelot tregon qartë se në atë qytet njihej mirë që në atë kohë eposi evropian i "Këngëve të Rolandit". Tivari e disa nga qytetet tona, si Durrësi, Shkodra, Drishti, Danja, ishin të organizuara si komuna qytetare dhe qeveriseshin mbi bazën e statuteve, forma më e avancuar e së drejtës pozitive. Fati e desh që të ruheshin deri te ne statutet e Shkodrës, shek. XIV, (tashmë të botuara) dhe ato të Drishtit (që janë në botim e sipër). Për sa i përket pyetjes suaj, posaçërisht lidhur me heraldikën, njihen emblemat e disa prej tyre: ajo e Kastriotëve, në shndërrimin historik të saj, stema e Muzakajve, e cila fillimisht kishte si simbol një fontanë uji (apo nafte?), më vonë adaptoi shqiponjën dykrenore dhe në fund, kur Muzakajt u shpërngulën në Itali, stema e tyre u unifikua me atë të Kastriotëve, siç provohet nga ekzemplari i ruajtur në altarin e kishës së Shën Mërisë në Mezanjë të Italisë. Dukagjinët kishin në stemën e tyre shqiponjën e bardhë njëkrerëshe, trashëguar nga princërit e parë të Arbrit, shek. XII, dhe një ekzemplar të së cilës e shohim në gurët e gdhendur të kishës së Gëziqit (Mirditë). Një emblemë mjaft të elaboruar kanë edhe Topiajt, ashtu siç ajo shihet në murin e jashtëm të manastirit të Shën Gjon Vladimirit, themelim i Topiajve. Balshët e Shkodrës, në fazën e pjekur të qeverisjes së tyre, kishin për simbol të emblemës një kokë ujku, ndërsa Skurrajt kishin luanin normano-anzhuin. Edhe Zahariajt kishin stemën e tyre që bazohej në motivin e shqiponjës njëkrerëshe, siç shihet nga një mbeturinë afresku në murin e brendshëm të rezidencës së tyre brenda kështjellës së Danjës. Emblema e Buave të Epirit gjen formën më të plotë e të elaboruar të saj në stemën e stratiotit Merkur Bua, një luftëtar i shquar i shek. XVI, që pati ofiqe të larta ushtarake në oborret e Napolit, Venedikut, Francës e Gjermanisë. Një stemë e veçantë, pasi përfaqëson pushtetin fetar, është edhe ajo e ipeshkvit të Stefaniakës e të Bendës, Nikollë Mekajshit (shek. XVI) apo ajo e arqipeshkëvit të Shkupit në vitet 1680, Pjetër Bogdanit. Ndërkohë, stema të familjeve të tjera të shquara shqiptare ruhen sot në ndërtesa të vjetra laike e fetare në qytetet e fshatrat e Italisë, ku këto familje u strehuan pas rënies së Krujës.


_Nuk ka pasur dhe aq kërkime në stematografinë arbërore që gjendet në kështjellat e qyteteve bregdetare shqiptare. Mendoni se ka një nënçmim të trashëguar ndaj tyre, duke u nisur prej faktit se ka në to gjurmë të kulturave të të huajve?_


Më lejoni të kujtoj ndërkaq, një vepër të lavdërueshme të studiuesit të pasionuar Gjin Varfi mbi heraldikën shqiptare, botuar në vitin 2000 nga shtëpia botuese "Dituria", për të mos folur për ndonjë studim specifik, si ai i Prof. Dhimitër Shuteriqit mbi stemën e Arbrit. Por ju keni të drejtë kur nënkuptoni neglizhimin e shkencës ndaj një fenomeni të tillë historiko-social, siç është heraldika. Sigurisht, heraldika lidhet me "familjet e mëdha" dhe me ndikimet e botës perëndimore mbi realitetin shqiptar, dhe si e tillë ajo nuk mund të përbënte një objekt studimi për historiografinë komuniste. Por moslëvrimi i saj lidhet edhe me kapacitetet e kufizuara për studimet mesjetare, në përgjithësi, të cilat kërkojnë njohjen e gjuhëve të rralla e të vështira, si latinishtja, greqishtja, sllavishtja kishtare, osmanishtja, apo njohuri në paleografinë e diplomatikën e këtyre gjuhëve. Ajo çka trishton më së shumti është fakti që në rast se në vitet e diktaturës u bë kujdes nga Akademia e Shkencave për të përgatitur të paktën disa bërthama të specializuara në këto fusha, sot askujt nuk i bie ndërmend për ta bërë një gjë të tillë. Dhe kjo është një kambanë alarmi për të ardhmen e shkencave albanologjike, në përgjithësi.

*gazeta shqip 15 07 2007
bisedoi Monika Stafa*

----------


## BARAT

foto ilustruese

----------


## Hyllien

Mu duk si Tiara ajo stema ne fortesen e Tivarit!

----------

